# Advice on Betta fish please



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello, I have been doing a lot of research and think 1 Betta fish would be suited for me. I originally wanted goldfish but read on here they are happier in ponds. I understand I need to let the water cycle for 6 weeks but I really do not know which tank to buy. Any I see online have mixed reviews. Please can somebody help me with a suitable tank that is available online in the UK? I was planning on buying the tank and then researching into what else I need before I even come close to buying a Betta. I have been reading a lot of posts on here too. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

lilac2020 said:


> Hello, I have been doing a lot of research and think 1 Betta fish would be suited for me. I originally wanted goldfish but read on here they are happier in ponds. I understand I need to let the water cycle for 6 weeks but I really do not know which tank to buy. Any I see online have mixed reviews. Please can somebody help me with a suitable tank that is available online in the UK? I was planning on buying the tank and then researching into what else I need before I even come close to buying a Betta. I have been reading a lot of posts on here too. Thank you for reading this.


Hi & welcome to the forum 

To be honest, I'd think that most tanks of an appropriate size would be just fine. Personally my betta is in an Arcadia Arc tank of around 30 litres, with an All pond solutions internal filter and a Hitop heater, though if you are buying brand new then some tanks will come with at least a filter included. You can also get some great second hand deals, especially on smaller tanks as there always seems to be plenty for sale.


----------



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you very much for replying to me. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

lilac2020 said:


> Thank you very much for replying to me. I really appreciate your help.


No problem, if you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask! We'd also love to see some pics of your betta when you get him


----------



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh yes! I will make sure I show you a picture.


----------

